# closing threads



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am curious on how many members have been told that their threads are going to be closed? I just got a PM from a member accusing me of closing her thread. Now we all know i am not a moderator, and not much liked here, but i have no power what so ever to do this. I hope that mods. Are notifying OP's that their threads are being closed and was a mistake...as I was not very happy about being acused of this...


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, only moderators can close a thread. So, whoever accused you of doing it, does owe you a big apology.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2013)

Are these OP's being notified of their threads being closed is the main question here??????


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2013)

I honestly can't answer that. I have never closed a thread. So, it never has come to my thought.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 19, 2013)

I sent a message to Yvonne. Somehow, it was also sent to you. It wasn't intentional. In fact, I am baffled as to how that happened.

I went to reply to my own thread and it said it had been closed. So, I went and messaged Yvonne (she did get the message, too), went on about my day and came back to this mess.



_________
~ Shelly ~


FYI, my thread is now open for comments, again. This forum is acting screwy. 

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2013)

Josh goes through and occasionally closes threads that are old and have not had any activity in a certain length of time.

If we close a thread because it has turned into something that we don't want to see here on the Forum, the moderator that does the closing will post it in that thread, something like - "the question has been asked and answered. All you're doing now is re-hashing over old arguments. The thread is being closed."

But we don't simply close a thread for no reason. I have a sneaking suspicion that all the problems we're having lately...pictures not posting, PM's not being sent, pictures not opening, etc. have to do with the app and cell phones. But don't quote me on that. We never used to have this much trouble before everyone started using their phones to access the Forum.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, might explain some of it, but was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't understand. What was uncalled for? The thread wasn't closed, it only appeared closed to Shellyturtletort. The fact that the PM went to you as well as to me, who knows why that happened. Your name wasn't put into the "to" section *on purpose.* Has anyone ever noticed that when you start to type in a name in a PM the computer program automatically adds names that you haven't typed? I've sent quite a few PM's to other members who's names start like Jacqui's does because I didn't pay attention to the dumb auto-fill. I know there's a big difference between "Yvonne G" and "mainey34" but I'm betting that's what happened. It was the auto fill. 

You received a PM that wasn't meant for you. No one's fault. No need to get all excited about it. Move on.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand. What was uncalled for? The thread wasn't closed, it only appeared closed to Shellyturtletort. The fact that the PM went to you as well as to me, who knows why that happened. Your name wasn't in the "to" section.


It was uncalled for that i got that email. And if my name wasnt on the to section, then it was done intentionally. Would you like me to forward you the email????


----------



## mikeh (Oct 19, 2013)

Just got a"closed thread" message, on the SO SAD post when trying to multi quote and reply.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: RE: closing threads*



mainey34 said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand. What was uncalled for? The thread wasn't closed, it only appeared closed to Shellyturtletort. The fact that the PM went to you as well as to me, who knows why that happened. Your name wasn't in the "to" section.
> ...



I didn't send it to you intentionally. I'm not an idiot. I know you aren't a moderator... I would not and did not intentionally send you a message. It is unfortunate that you received the message but I did not intend for it to be sent to you.



_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 19, 2013)

Halloween. We have a tortoise forum goblin playing games on apps and stuff. PMs I sent still say N/A (not sent) but the person did respond to one, not the other. (We ended up emailing each other). Yep, tricks are happening. No treats. Broo-ha-ha! : 0


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 19, 2013)

Sounds like a miss understanding. All seems solved. No harm no foul.


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Halloween. We have a tortoise forum goblin playing games on apps and stuff. PMs I sent still say N/A (not sent) but the person did respond to one, not the other. (We ended up emailing each other). Yep, tricks are happening. No treats. Broo-ha-ha! : 0



ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘» BOO
There really has been some weird things happening every since we got into October, the witching month, BOOOOOðŸ‘…


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: RE: closing threads*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Halloween. We have a tortoise forum goblin playing games on apps and stuff. PMs I sent still say N/A (not sent) but the person did respond to one, not the other. (We ended up emailing each other). Yep, tricks are happening. No treats. Broo-ha-ha! : 0



Haha. It must be the apps! 

I rarely get on my computer unless I'm messing with pictures... but I've never had any issues using my computer.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2013)

Somehow my name ended up in the send to.. really you could of apologized. But, i see thats not happening....Mods..close this post..


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2013)

Per request of the op, I am closing this thread.


----------

